# Short term rental - Cascais



## Shelbert (Oct 11, 2008)

hello,

I am looking for a short term rental for 3 months for a 1 bed property in Cascaois.
My husband and I will be moving over to Portugal in June with our baby and want a short term let whilst we look around the area and decide where in Cascais we want to live longer term.

can anyone recommend a local agent who may have these types of properties on their books?

Many thanks

Michelle


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

have a look at this previous thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/welcome-inn/99817-looking-furnished-t3-estoril.html


----------

